# Water in the light bulb!



## 123GOGator (May 23, 2010)

We are interested i buying a house, I know the house had frozen pipes last winter.  During a walk through, I saw water in a basement light bulb. This was about 20 ft from where the leak was located (which was in the basement ceiling below the kitchen).  What potential problems are we looking at?


----------



## kok328 (May 24, 2010)

Fixing the leak and replacing the light bulbs.  Worst case scenario replacing the light sockets too.  Possible mold issues if the pipe burst.
With all the homes on the market, I'd personally walk away from this deal and find another.


----------



## 123GOGator (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TxBuilder (May 25, 2010)

Has the home been mold tested?


----------



## triple D (May 27, 2010)

In the bulb or in a fixture? Just curious


----------



## handyguys (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually IN THE BULB??? How does that happen??? Maybe in a fixture, or behind a glass cover or shade but IN THE BULB?


----------

